# California Building Code - Accessible corridor width



## ELLEN09US (Sep 11, 2020)

per Figure 11B-403.5.1 clear width of an accessible route is 36". Is this correct? or 44"?


----------



## JPohling (Sep 11, 2020)

36" is the minimum for the accessible route.  
The figure you are referring too shows how narrow and for how long of a distance the width may be reduced below 36".


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 11, 2020)

JPohling said:


> 36" is the minimum for the accessible route.
> The figure you are referring too shows how narrow and for how long of a distance the width may be reduced below 36".
> View attachment 6959



Caution, it is only a "minimum" to be determined by Occupancy type and size.


----------



## classicT (Sep 11, 2020)

Make sure to be aware of CBC Section 1020.2 and Table 1020.2. If this is a corridor, may have to be 44-inches wide. Typical exception is OL less than 50 though.

*1020.2 Width and Capacity* 
The required capacity of corridors shall be determined as specified in Section 1005.1, but the minimum width shall be not less than that specified in Table 1020.2.

*Exception:* In Group I-2 occupancies, corridors are not required to have a clear width of 96 inches (2438 mm) in areas where there will not be stretcher or bed movement for access to care or as part of the defend-in-place strategy.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Sep 11, 2020)

exception 2: occupant load more than 10 has to be 44" 

Thank you all!


----------



## Yikes (Sep 11, 2020)

ELLEN09US said:


> exception 2: occupant load more than 10 has to be 44"
> 
> Thank you all!



ELLEN09US, doesn't table 1020.2 imply that "50 or more" would be 44", not "10 or more"?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 16, 2020)

Yikes said:


> ELLEN09US, doesn't table 1020.2 imply that "50 or more" would be 44", not "10 or more"?


"...minimum width shall be not less than that specified in Table 1020.2. ..." it can be required wider based on other sections in the code


----------

